# All-New 3SDM 0.06 Directional Wheels - Coming Soon



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

In case you missed the flurry of commotion on various social media outlets yesterday, 3SDM has finally announced their highly anticipated next wheel design.

Presenting the all-new 3SDM 0.06










- cast construction
- monoblock design
- 18" diameter
- 6-spoke 
- twisted style
- square or staggered fitments available
- *fully directional*

Final pricing and availability will be announced very soon, so please watch this space for updates! We will announce this information along with a pre-order opportunity as soon as possible!










That's right, 3SDM has defied all convention and has invested heavily to bring a fully directional cast wheel to market in available staggered fitments. This means that there are 4 different molds for this wheel instead of just 1 or 2 for other non-directional cast wheels. The directional design means all of the wheels will twist in the same direction when mounted to the vehicle, whether square or staggered fitment is chosen. 

- 8.5" width right-hand side
- 8.5" width left-hand side
- 9.5" width right-hand side
- 9.5" width left hand side

Directional wheels are more commonly seen in 2 or 3-piece wheels where just the centers can be changed within the same lips and barrels, however, this has rarely been done in a cast wheel before, and even less commonly in available staggered fitments.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Definitely interested in purchasing these and and selling my Rotiforms!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup saw these and love them. Too bad they dont make them wider and more concave:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, those are nice!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Wow, those are nice!!


I'd definitely agree with that, if they come in our 5X100 bolt pattern, and tip the scale at around 20 lbs! If not, then it's just another trolling advertising post that is not really pertinent to the needs of our platform.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'd definitely agree with that, if they come in our 5X100 bolt pattern, and tip the scale at around 20 lbs! If not, then it's just another trolling advertising post that is not really pertinent to the needs of our platform.


You'll get A, I doubt you'll get B, but you'll definitely get C, and more of them! :banghead:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Trolling advertising posts eh? :sly:

It will be available in 5x100 in the following fitments:

18x8.5 et35
18x9.5 et35

Weight should be around the mid 20 lb range.

It is not specifically designed to be a lightweight track wheel, but will be more than reasonable for a cast, monoblock style wheel in these fitments.

The wheels voluntarily meet/exceed the Japanese JWL and VIA production and testing standards which are of the most stringent in the world, so the quality of construction and finish is key as well.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Forge US said:


> Trolling advertising posts eh? :sly:
> 
> It will be available in 5x100 in the following fitments:
> 
> ...


No need to get defensive! If your wheels fulfill any of the conditions that I mentioned would make them relevant to our platform, then the conditional statement (insinuating an advertising troll post) obviously do not apply. They are definitely over the weight that would make them a viable option for my track application, but a good, fresh option for daily driving and the show demographic! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> fresh option for daily driving and the show demographic! :beer:


Lol


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sold.. I'm getting a set to replace my SSR GT3 wheels


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Pricing? Link for the lazy?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They are pretty cool. There really needs to be a 5th and 6th mold for the guys that need something in the 10.5-11 inch range. An 1.25" spacer is not cool with me...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> They are pretty cool. There really needs to be a 5th and 6th mold for the guys that need something in the 10.5-11 inch range. An 1.25" spacer is not cool with me...


Yup my thought exactly


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill take a set in 9.5 front and 11 rear.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ill take a set in 9.5 front and 11 rear.


That would be nice..

The concave would be awesome.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Neb said:


> That would be nice..
> 
> The concave would be awesome.


I agree, but the concaveness of the 8.5 and 9.5's shown in the pic are enough (IMO).
Really beautiful wheels, finally an aftermarket design (read: Rotiform and the like) that is not utter crap! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm definitely thinking I'd go 9.5s all around, opinions?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's what I'd do.. 9.5's would look great and they'll fit :beer:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

sic wheels bro!

I would like to know the price tag!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Pricing will be $300 and $325 respectively per wheel for the 2 available sizes.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The 3SDM 0.06 Official Pre-Order is now live!

A 50% deposit refundable will be required up front to reserve yourself a set of 3SDM 0.06 directional wheels on the very first container shipment.

The container is tentatively scheduled to arrive at the end of April. An exact date will be provided once finalized. Delivery date is subject to change due to wheel production time, transit time, customs clearance, etc. 

Fitment options are the following:

- square fitment directional 8.5" width all around - $1200
- staggered fitment directional 8.5" front, 9.5" rear - $1250
- square fitment directional 9.5" width all around - $1300

We will need all of the following information to process a pre-order:

- name
- telephone number
- e-mail address
- billing address
- shipping address (if different)
- wheel sizes, fitment, and specs to be ordered
- optional equipment like bolts, hub rings, locks, etc
- payment details (credit card or Paypal only)
- credit card number, exp. date, security code
- Paypal e-mail address

Shipping costs are additional, and will be calculated based on the actual shipping address.

If you are located outside of North America, please contact your nearest 3SDM importer/distributor.

All pre-orders must be submitted via telephone or e-mail. We will NOT accept pre-orders via forum PM. 

Cancellation of a standing pre-order and issue of a refund will result in losing your place in line. Resubmission of a cancelled pre-order will go to the back of the queue and be subject to fulfillment based on availability after all earlier orders are fulfilled.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

These look awesome! Good luck to you guys. Your gonna do well with these. I would love to see these in a metallic bronze/gold.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Order a set Eric! 9.5 all around.:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Order a set Eric! 9.5 all around.:thumbup:


I want to. But I'm trying to buy a house. Stupid priorities :laugh:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

It'll look great on every tt unless its lake silver like mine.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Normally I love directional wheels but for some reason these don't do anything for me


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

those are sick!!....no possibility of custom offsets? 

I run 8.5 et 25 on my front...

aaaand actually a 30 et on the rear would be better...for me


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

No option for custom offsets at this time.

Spacers will easily get you where you want to be though!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

from the uk show ultimate dubs


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

those the 9's and the 8's or the 9's all around?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Krissrock said:


> those the 9's and the 8's or the 9's all around?


 dont know


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was drooling over these rims and just noticed you're from Basel. I studied in Belfort, France for a semester and always flew in and out of Basel. Salut!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

salut :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

These look even more awesome than I thought they would


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Nice!! What size are they?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know, i made them the same size like the orig wheels on that car  

http://findmycarparts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/99-07-Audi-TT-MK1-Front.jpg


----------

